# Adding to your application



## Smitty1690 (23 Feb 2008)

I was recently nominated for a global leadership conference in the states, and think that this could potentially improve my chances of acceptance into the ROTP. I would have mentioned this in my application, but only was told of my nomination after the deadline. Is there any way I can add this into my file, seeing as it's probably already being reviewed, or is it too late???
Thanks,
Smitty.


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2008)

Well, I'd think that if you popped by your CFRC with the original nomination letter ... they'd be willing to take a copy off your hands to add to your file.

Any idea on how long until you find out if you are accepted rather than just nominated?? If it's soon, you may want to wait for an "acceptance".

Or take the nomination in now, and an acceptance later (if accepted of course).


----------



## Smitty1690 (23 Feb 2008)

I'm fairly sure that it's already an official acceptance, assuming I can afford the trip. Thanks for your post, I'll be stopping by the CFRC A.S.A.P.


----------

